# Tree Trimming



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Wife and I noticed this morning, that where Consumers set the pole for electricity, one of the trees has branches that are just about to get to the transformer. Probably will before the summer is over.

Question: Will Consumers cut the branches or do I have to pay someone to cut them?


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

You have to kick and scream but,, they'll send someone out. I went through this a few years back with the power company. 

It got to the point to where I had to say,,,_ "what part of, *THESE ARE YOUR WIRES*, don't you understand?"_


----------



## Bearblade (Dec 30, 2005)

I wouldn't ask for advice or take it here on this one. Call Consumers, they'll give you an answer. You may or may not agree with it, but they will steer you in the right direction to solve the problem.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Your property, your problem. Easement--their problem.


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

Problem with Consumers' contractors is that they're known to butcher trees. You might not be happy with the pruning, since their criterion for trimming is interference with the equipment and not aesthetics. When they came through my neighborhood a couple years ago a lot of people were pissed because they just topped trees and left. It was a total hack job. I was glad I did my own work prior to them. When they got to my place there was nothing for them to cut. I believe they contracted with asplundh at that time.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

I contacted Consumers and it appears that they're going to send someone out to cut the limbs. They could take the whole tree and it wouldn't bother us. What will bother us, is if it touches that primary wire and starts a fire or blows out the transformer.
We'll see if they make it here and when.......


----------



## Bearblade (Dec 30, 2005)

Sib said:


> Problem with Consumers' contractors is that they're known to butcher trees. You might not be happy with the pruning, since their criterion for trimming is interference with the equipment and not aesthetics. When they came through my neighborhood a couple years ago a lot of people were pissed because they just topped trees and left. It was a total hack job. I was glad I did my own work prior to them. When they got to my place there was nothing for them to cut. I believe they contracted with asplundh at that time.


It's a very difficult job for the utilities. People get pissed as you say because, yes, aesthetics are difficult when you try to fit 2 things in one space, and those same people get just as pissed when the lights go out. In general, trees and lines don't mix well and that's the root of it. Plant low growing trees if you ever plant under utility lines and you'll do your part to keep this conflict from getting worse.


----------



## ridingjjj (Aug 13, 2013)

we own property in Wexford County, it has a trailer on it and we use it about 4 weeks out of the year. it has power to it and we have always paid a set fee each year, but now they charges us $15.00 a month just to have the power box. My inlaws cleared the land for the power company to put power to the trailer around 1970, which went threw the swamp to trailer and then to the road. We now have several powerlines threw our property that they were never given permission for and do not know what to do they keep coming in and trimming trees to clear the lines, they have killed most the trees they have trimmed. I know they were never given eassment to this property.
Does anyone know who I can contact to get this resloved


----------



## CaseBones (Jan 28, 2010)

The court, go through a long legal process, with the outcome to be along the lines of once they have access, their right to do what they wish to keep their lines operating. Kind of like a vampire, don't formally invite them in. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ridingjjj (Aug 13, 2013)

Can we charge them for lease of the land?


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

ridingjjj said:


> we own property in Wexford County, it has a trailer on it and we use it about 4 weeks out of the year. it has power to it and we have always paid a set fee each year, but now they charges us $15.00 a month just to have the power box. My inlaws cleared the land for the power company to put power to the trailer around 1970, which went threw the swamp to trailer and then to the road. We now have several powerlines threw our property that they were never given permission for and do not know what to do they keep coming in and trimming trees to clear the lines, they have killed most the trees they have trimmed. I know they were never given eassment to this property.
> Does anyone know who I can contact to get this resloved


First.... contact the power company. Ask to review the easement/s which they were given. The original easement may have allowed them more access than was originally thought of or planned. Get a copy of the documentation, read it carefully....


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

ENCORE said:


> First.... contact the power company. Ask to review the easement/s which they were given. The original easement may have allowed them more access than was originally thought of or planned. Get a copy of the documentation, read it carefully....


 
Outstanding advice! FM


----------



## jasonvanorder (Feb 23, 2009)

Just like WHB said you will have to call the power company and fight tooth and nail with them. My parents have a huge maple in the back yard that has the high power wires running right thru the middle. All consumers has done over the years is hollow out around the wires. Now because of age and the way its been trimmed the trunk is just about split in 2 right down the middle. If one side goes no big deal but if the other goes it will take out all the wires and 2 garages. No tree trimmer will touch it cause of the wires and consumers keeps saying its not their problem. So good luck


----------



## PerchOnly (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm not sure I would trust the power company to identify what easement(s) is on the property. Call the local township offices and ask if they keep a record of easements on the property in their office. They may or may not. If they don't ask them who you should contact at the county. Contact the county and ask for a copy of the easements on your property. There will be a charge, but you will then know what was allowed to occur.

It may be a little techinical but the easement should identify what and where they can run their lines. What constitutes "maintenance" of those lines will be a difficult battle

Most people don't realize what easements are on their property. Hopefully it is not a shock for you.

Good luck.


----------

